# Realistic operations for switching track plan



## pbeene (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello, my name is Paul and this is my first post. I'm new to model railroading and I do not have a good understanding of realistic operations, but I'm willing to learn and would like to have a track plan that allows at least some realism regarding switching operations.

I want to build a switching layout (HO scale) set in the late 50's with a SW9/1200 switcher. I came across this train forum and found an interesting track plan by Larry Forgard ("Railroading for city-lovers") that someone mentioned in another post that fits my space requirement (2' x 7'). I made a mock-up of the track plan using XTrackCAD (see attached picture).

The original track plan by Larry Forgard was set in a city, but I would like to model a few industries outside a city environment.

Some facts about the attached track plan:
a. The SW9 and two 40' box cars will fit at the following locations:
- far right on line A
- far right on main line
- far left on main line
- far left on line B
b. The SW9 and only one 40' box car will fit at the far left on line A.


Here's some questions I have regarding realistic operations on my switching track plan (see attached picture):

1. The runaround requires the switcher to "run around" using the main line. Is this realistic? Would it be better to stay off the main line during switching operations as much as possible?

2. I would like to have up to 3 or 4 industries on this layout. I thought Industry #1 and #2 were good spots since they would be against the backdrop. Comments/suggestions?

3. There's a lot of room between the small yard and the main line on the right hand side of the track plan...would this be the best place for Industry #3 (spur #4 on track plan), or would spur #3 be better? Any other location for an industry?

4. Any recommendations as to where I should locate a locomotive house for the SW9/1200? It appears that Larry placed a locomotive house where I have Industry #2. Would Spur #3 or #4 be alright for locating a locomotive house for the switcher? Any other location?

5. Is there a purpose to line A and line B on the track plan? Should I just pretend they go to another small branchline or something off my layout? Or should they just terminate with bumpers?

6. Any other advice regarding operations for this track plan?

Thanks for your help,

Paul


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I built a layout off this plan before. (I'll have to see if I can dig up some of the photos.)

The one thing I found that really hampered operations was that every tail track only has room for the engine and one car. The runaround can handle 2 or 3 cars, and some of the spur tracks can spot up to 2 cars, but you can only move one car at a time from the yard tracks to the runaround or vice versa. The design really lends itself to some interesting scenic treatment and more of a "move the empty slot" type puzzle switching operation, rather than anything that can be truly realistic fashion. (Of course, there's really not much more you can do in 7' anyway, so in that respect, this is a pretty good compact design.)

The way the original plan is drawn, it definitely is drawn like a 2-track mainline with crossovers and a junction with a branch line. If you kept everything as-is and extended the length of all the lines a few more feet beyond the 7' length of the original layout plan, the design would be far more flexible.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

see if you cant pinch an extra foot 

consider switching (pun intended) to a smaller scale? then you can spot heaps more cars


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

No where as complex, take a look at "Gum Stump & Snowshoe", just do a Google search.


----------

